# Stop Press



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My carer and I have just been down to Lidl this morning and I was amazed to find an ultrasound cleaner, for Â£16.99, apparently field tested and tested for long-term use. This model seems a mile away from the pathetic little machine I once had and tested the immediately threw away, and this Silver Crest example has a special dome for watches so that you can clean the strap without getting the watch wet.

I have bought one, but haven't yet used it. I just wanted to let forum members know about in case they want an ultrasound cleaner for their watches, as well as other things such as cds and jewellery. I must say, it seems an odd item to be promoting at Christmas time, but hey ho, there you go.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Rather a lot of typos in this little topic I'm afraid. For example, it is a ULTRASONIC cleaner and not an ultrasound cleaner. Also, in my book, it is NOT Christmas yet, just the Christmas shopping season. Also, in line 2, the little bit of confusion is straightened out when I tell you that I actually tested the little ultrasonic cleaner I had on a watch bracelet and some jewellery and it was useless, so I threw it away, but the Lidl example is larger and altogether more substantial.

Thanks. My apologies


----------

